
A New Biography Traces Allen Dulles and His Cabal - pavornyoh
https://theintercept.com/2015/11/02/the-deepest-state-the-safari-club-allen-dulles-and-the-devils-chessboard/
======
ddp
There's a good interview with the author on Democracy Now (make sure you watch
both parts):

[http://www.democracynow.org/2015/10/13/the_rise_of_americas_...](http://www.democracynow.org/2015/10/13/the_rise_of_americas_secret_government)

~~~
pavornyoh
Thanks for sharing this.

------
cryoshon
"And today we’ve largely returned to the balance of power Dulles set up in the
1950s. As Jay Rockefeller said in 2007 when he was chairman of the Senate
Intelligence Committee, “Don’t you understand the way intelligence works? Do
you think that because I’m chairman of the Intelligence Committee that I just
say ‘I want it, give it to me’? They control it. All of it. All of it. All the
time.”"

I get the feeling that things are probably worse today than in 07 regarding
secrecy. If this tidbit is true, it effectively means that the intelligence
agencies are far beyond any kind of political oversight.

EDIT:

"Whatever its funding sources, the evidence suggests the Safari Club was
largely the initiative of these powerful Americans. According to Heikal, its
real origin was when Henry Kissinger, then secretary of state, “talked a
number of rich Arab oil countries into bankrolling operations against growing
communist influence on their doorstep” in Africa. Alexandre de Marenches, a
right-wing aristocrat who headed France’s version of the CIA, eagerly
formalized the project and assumed operational leadership. But, Heikal writes,
“The United States directed the whole operation,” and “giant U.S. and European
corporations with vital interests in Africa” leant a hand. As John K. Cooley,
the Christian Science Monitor’s longtime Mideast correspondent, put it, the
setup strongly appealed to the U.S. executive branch: “Get others to do what
you want done, while avoiding the onus or blame if the operation fails.”"

This is a way that the world really works, in plain text. The governments ask
their buddies in the oil companies for geopolitical actions, then get a policy
kickback later on after the dirty work is done. Disgraceful.

